# Pics of my LGDs



## drdoolittle (Aug 31, 2019)

I finally got pictures of my 3 new family members!  Sheba/momma, Hondo/white male, Cara/red female.

It's so funny how the puppies turned out!  Cara is built and has the coat of her momma (Pyr), but the coloring of her daddy (a red Anatolian).
Hondo has the coloring of momma but the coat and build of his daddy.  I LOVE his derpy face!

Sheba is such a sweet, calm, intelligent girl!  I just can't believe my luck in getting these awesome dogs!

(Pics aren't great and Sheba is in need of a thorough brush out and bath....which I'll be doing today.  I love the pic of her smiling!  The puppies obviously like playing in the mud.


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Aug 31, 2019)

Those mud smeared puppy pics need to be framed and hung on the wall! LOL they are serious about being dogs. Sheba is a pretty girl.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 31, 2019)

They make my heart smile , so happy for you


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 31, 2019)

I think someone has a good bit of love for the new family members.


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 2, 2019)

I brushed Sheba out and gave her a bath Saturday......SO MUCH HAIR, even though 

 

 

 her former owner almost completely brushed her out less than a week before!  I'm so glad I kept Cara and didn't have my friend take her as a house dog (she has her momma's coat!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 2, 2019)

You'll not want to bath them very often if they are to live outdoors...I've found, over the years, that an outside dog NEEDS the natural oils and dirt that collects in that to protect them from biting insects, repel the rain and snow, etc.  

Every time I've taken a notion to make that dog white again, I noticed they didn't fare as well against the gnats, biting flies and even ticks after a bath...and they seemed to get more soaked and muddy after a rain, so dogs no longer get a bath unless it's a treatment of some kind.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2019)

I brushed Paris and cut some wads off her. There was enough to build another dog. I never bathe mine. If it made you feel better to bathe your Sheba, then she has a fresh start. I have found that my dogs will be mudballs, covered in dirt and filthy. The sun dries them out, the dirt falls off and they are glistening white again. Trip is laid on his back on the floor right now, belly up, sound asleep, and there will be a dirt pile when he gets up to go outside and work. I will sweep it up.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 2, 2019)

This is the time of year, isn't it?   Brushing out the old and dirty coat each day, flocking all the spare bits sticking out, and underneath is a clean new coat.  Enough Ben hair to make a pillow up there by where he eats, as I brush him as he's eating.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2019)

I sprawl out in the dirt to brush mine. They lay down and I brush all I can, roll them over, brush more, they stand up, I brush the ruff of fur on their butt, they immediately sit down, thwarting my efforts.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I sprawl out in the dirt to brush mine. They lay down and I brush all I can, roll them over, brush more, they stand up, I brush the ruff of fur on their butt, they immediately sit down, thwarting my efforts.


Yeah, Ben doesn't like that either...maybe feels too vulnerable.  

If I don't brush him while he's eating, he'll sit down so I can't brush his butt and flanks.  So, I take advantage of his chowing down to brush him all over.  He really hates it when I flock his fur, though...I know it can't be painful but maybe it just feels funny?


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 2, 2019)

I put my hand under Maisey's belly to hold her up while I brush her hind quarters but she still limits how much she will tolerate.   I can't brush her till she is done eating or she will stop eating.  She also won't start eating until she has what she considers an adequate amount of petting.  This morning I petted her for awhile and then went to clean out the water trough for the ram lambs.  I went back into the stall and she was laying there by her bowl waiting for me to sit down beside her so she could finish eating.    I have put her bowl down and went to do something else but when I come back, the bowl hasn't been touched since she was waiting for her human.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 3, 2019)

I love that about these dogs....that patience and also the priorities are observed.  Ben's the same way....if he can get attention he'll ignore the food.  Sometimes he will stop eating while I brush, but I just keep brushing and finally he'll resume his eating.  

Ben's very polite about his food and will step back if I have to mess with it and even gave the new pup his food when he didn't understand the hierarchy here...but I soon taught the pup his place on that.  I love it that these big dogs are not food aggressive...no WAY I'd tolerate it.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2019)

BJ is the gourmet dog food chef here. I can offal for the dogs, he splits a quart jar between the 3 of them, mixed with their kibble. He stirs it, a little hot water, sometimes milk, and feeds each dog while talking baby talk to them. LOL When I have meat grease, I make dog gravy. They like that too.


----------



## Hipshot (Sep 4, 2019)

I own the filthiest dog . Can we have a filthy dog contest  Joe is white I  know he's white .I've seen him white . Dirty gray is his natural color  I build a manure pile just so they can roll on it And when it comes to what they drag up ,well the deader the better  And you know that dog the one that just has to roll all over whatever they find dead . Yeah well I got one of those  tooAnd Buzzards aren't allowed here . If something dies.I either have to bury it real deep or burn it in a brush pile .I just can't understand why deer hunters can't find their kill . My dogs don't have a bit of trouble finding it  I didn't know they made easy boots for cows . I do now  Used to be I walked hay fields for sticks and limbs along the edges . Now I walk the middle for bones feed bowls and  buckets  toys 
 boots and shoes .I can't figure where they found it .


----------

